# double spoke sap rims



## northslider (Nov 3, 2011)

is there such a thing as a double spoke chrome SAP wheels. I've looked all across Google and cant find anything on them. All I've seen is a pair on eBay, and I'd like them for my goat, but cant find anything on them. anyone got a set for sale??


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

No such thing as sap wheels. There were factory option wheels though.


----------



## northslider (Nov 3, 2011)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> No such thing as sap wheels. There were factory option wheels though.


cool thanks for the reply


----------

